# Menopause/Perimenopause Support Group



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

I originally came to this site with I was diagnosed with IBS in Jan. of this year, but have been finding the Women's Topics most helpful.Can anyone recommend an online support group for women in peri/menopause similar to this one?


----------



## SueC (Aug 28, 2002)

I am interested in the connection between hormones and IBS. I had "nervous stomach" when I went through puberty and then my problems went away. Now, I'm at perimenopause and developed IBS. In retrospect, I imagine that IBS has been an intermittent problem all my life but didn't become debilitating until now. Anyone else know of a connection? Will this go away again







when I get through the hormonal change?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Oh, yes, there can be a definite connection.


----------



## sunshine85022 (Aug 7, 2002)

So are you saying there may be a connection between estrogen replacement and IBS?


----------

